# The Junkers G38



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2010)

The Junkers G38

Technical description from NACA with some rare interior and cockpit shots

22 pages, pdf attached



.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2010)

Great post, thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks! You know I have a 1/72 resin kit of this beast and I'm that much closer to building it. So in like a 100 years or so.... 

Seriously, thanks again!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting post! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2016)

Wurger can you move this to the picture part plse?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2016)

I believe the 3rd picture in post 5 shows a French plane of similar design from earlier than the g38.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2016)

It might be this:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2016)

No. Maybe not. I'll keep looking


----------



## Graeme (Mar 9, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> No. Maybe not. I'll keep looking



You were very close Jim. Your little pic is the Dyle et Bacalan A.B.20Bn.4 French bomber of 1932 but I believe Snautzer's troop-loading shot is the Dyle et Bacalan DB-70 crew transport of 1929.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

Some really weird birds...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Graeme! Knew I was on to something.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

D-2500 Foto WK II Wehrmacht 2 abgestellte Flugzeuge auf Flugplatz 1x wohl Schlachtenfli | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------

